
Digital Revenue Exceeds Print for First Time for New York Times Company - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/05/business/media/nyt-earnings-q2.html
======
Grakel
All politics aside, the quality of the writing, and especially the editing,
has plummeted in the past decade at least. The NYT used to set the gold
standard. Now it's shocking to read, and I don't mean the content.

